# Safeguard and Five Bro's



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Have been a SG vendor for many years and I'm starting to see a trend. In the last 6 years I bet I have been to a 5bros house maybe 4 times. In the past week I have been to over 100 5 bros houses. Reminds me of the BOA buyout they acted the same way when that whole thing went down. Anybody else seeing this, or did 5bros lose FHA for citi, chase, and Midland in Michigan?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

At one time it wasn't uncommon to service the same property for three different nationals. Mow the yard one year for FAS for $45, the next year for 5 Bros for $65, etc. Contracts go back and forth and the quality of the company has little to do with it, or they would all be one and done.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

No its different than that. 5bros just did the initial secure on them in the same week, and now I'm doing hazard claims and insurance scope reviews on them. They started off BOA sale the same way doing only Claims work at first for about 4 months then they switched to P&P.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been a 5 brothers contractor for year and they get a lot of properties that SG properties.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

The only clients I see from the siblings are US bank, Wells fargo and green tree. All loan types. Only been with them for a few months. 

LPS lost the accounts for WF in Mi, Wis, and another I believe.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> The only clients I see from the siblings are US bank, Wells fargo and green tree. All loan types. Only been with them for a few months.
> 
> LPS lost the accounts for WF in Mi, Wis, and another I believe.



If LPS or should i say "Servicelink" keeps behaving like they have been of late they are are going to loose WF even further. I had to take a survey the other day for another company i do work for, they where asking how much work i could handle on top of what i was already doing. last time a survey can my way WF pulled some of their work and sent it to another national.

Im just saying.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Rumor is that WF is impressed with the siblings in the states they took from LPS, and they will be giving them more. If you are an LPS contractor, and most of your work is from WF, you should get in with the bros now, before its too late....:thumbsup:


----------



## matt (Jan 29, 2013)

Stay as far away from the five sisters as you can.  I used to be with them for years and with the amount of no charge orders and the amount of business they lost to othercompanies, they wont have WF forever. They are as low as safeguard. If you do stay with them, call me from the welfare line, I'll give you a job.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

matt said:


> Stay as far away from the five sisters as you can. I used to be with them for years and with the amount of no charge orders and the amount of business they lost to other companies, they wont have WF forever. They are as low as safeguard. If you do stay with them, call me from the welfare line, I'll give you a job.



AMEN to that!!! They ONCE where a great company but the BS started about 2 years ago. I wouldn't touch them anymore......


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I've had an "very productive" relationship with the siblings,.. be it only 9 months I've only been charged back $265.00 .
I will say this about this Co. . They work hard at you getting it right.. alot of phone calls and emails with EVERYTHING you could have missed or did wrong. BUT...It's VERY irritating to have them ask you to having to sumit new pics that were there allready uploaded to their site with the WO. (happens alot)
These people are relentless in the update of your job. That is the reason I like them. They will return your call or most times answer your call, That means alot to me...................SG... well not so much, no returned calls, no one at the the end of the left message that answers. Maybe it was my only 5 mo. involvement with them. They never seemed to have me as part of their "team"


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I could list every nat out there and someone would have something bad to say about each one, including myself. Most no charge orders are from something the contractor missed. That is why we don't get any..

But again, like the other nats, you still have the cubicle morons that dont have a clue and try to get you to do stuff for free, not happening here. Pay or reassign.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have worked for them for years and never had a charge back! Have had lots of no charge orders! The amount of paper work is at times a bite much!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

The 1st and LAST chargeback i ever got from 5 children. It came 2 months after i quit and they had already paid me everything i had coming LMAO!

"A deduction has been initiated for:Mortgage Company: LMM
Loan Number: *******
Work Order Number: ********

The amount of the deduction is: $160.00

This transaction is subject to Five Brothers Management Approval

Reason:
We are backcharging you as the damaged and burnt area of the dining room has been present since the initial secure and you failed to address. Thanks"

I never went back to the property to see WTF they where talking about. I suppose my resparator got in my line of sight and i missed it. Bad Bad me!!! I'm such a F-Up. Here are a few interior shots of the POS in question.......



BTW, They wanted all the moldy sheetrock removed and studs bleach and Kilzed. That was the end of the line for me with these hacks.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Here is my bid they rejected. The place sat for nearly 6 months with water.....

Mold Bid:

bid is to complete mold restoration project to iicrc s520 standards per Industry Guidelines. NOTE: This is not a "substandard" non-comforming project bid.

Installation of 2 Airscrubbers/Negative Air Machines. 3500cfm total. $70/day x 6 day minimum $840

Installation of Air containment zones for cross contamination retardation $175.00 per containment x 1 $175

HEPA Filter Replacement on Airscrubbers 2 x $189.00
Contaminated Drywall removal, Cat 3 hazard and bag for disposal $5.46/sf x 1940 = $10,592.40
Contaminated Insulation removal, Cat 3 hazard and bag for disposal $3.12sf x 1940 $6,052.80
Bags for disposal 50 x $2.56=$128
HEPA vacuum (Heavy) on 1940sf x $1.33= $2580.20
Discoloration Removal Chemical. 5 5ga buckets x $565.00 = $2825.00
Antimicrobial Treatment 1940sf x $.39 =$756.60
Concrete Cleaning 1940sf x $.28 = 543.20
HVAC cleaning including ducts $750.00
10% profit $2,543.22
10% overhead $2,543.22

Total $30,518.64 PAID TO CONTRACTOR! 5 Brothers MUST add their discount on top of this total!!



NOTE: this bid does NOT include any 3rd party Hygentist testing but has conformed to industry protocols. NOTE: due to this being a Category 3 hazard the local Dept of Health will be notified, per Industry regulation/codes and proper signage will be posted. 
NOTE: the bid does not constitute that ALL mold will be removed due to the nature of the loss. Mold is ubiqutous in the environment and without proper maintanence of the home the likelyhood of mold returning is very high. There is absolutely no guarantee of mold being all removed.



They ended up sending some hack in from 200 miles away to tear the sheetrock out. The house is STILL in pre-convey but every realtor office in town has been notified of the situation at the property as the mold was not addressed properly and they will note in the listing if assigned to them. I hope 5 HOES hangs over this..........


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

And their reply. Here is what's bullcrap. They wanted me to copy and past what the 1st bid was and give them a price. I'm sorry but THIS IS NOT A BID if i am copying some hacks verbiage and putting a price on it!!!.........

_Thank you for the email. However, Five Brothers does not accept your bidding format. If we accepted contractor’s bids as they wished, we would receive many different kinds of bids. This is why we give you a format. You are expected to follow it. What I need from you is for you to basically cut and paste what is on the second bid sheet and just include your price. This is the only way we will ever accept 2nd bids. I suggest you look over the Five Brothers manual and become familiar with it. You are expected to comply with our regulations._


_ If you cannot complete this due to it being out of your scope, please advise so I can reassign and give to a different contractor._


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

And finally my reply back............
_

"I cannot complete as your scope is not per industry standards and leaves me liable per my insurance underwriter. I am an independent contractor and I bid as I see fit for the needs of the property. I do nearly a quarter a million dollars a year with Wells Fargo, Fannie Mae, and others on bank owned properties and they have never questioned my bid format and as a matter of fact I have been thanked more than once for being so thorough. Feel free to try to find somebody to reassign it too as my company will not be part of shoddy workmanship._"


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I would think that them telling me HOW to bid would make me an employee no??? :thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And their reply. Here is what's bullcrap. They wanted me to copy and past what the 1st bid was and give them a price. I'm sorry but THIS IS NOT A BID if i am copying some hacks verbiage and putting a price on it!!!.........
> 
> _Thank you for the email. However, Five Brothers does not accept your bidding format. If we accepted contractor’s bids as they wished, we would receive many different kinds of bids. This is why we give you a format. You are expected to follow it. What I need from you is for you to basically cut and paste what is on the second bid sheet and just include your price. This is the only way we will ever accept 2nd bids. I suggest you look over the Five Brothers manual and become familiar with it. You are expected to comply with our regulations._
> 
> ...


I wounder how this would work out in court? Being told to bid in a manner 5 Brothers approve of.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I wounder how this would work out in court? Being told to bid in a manner 5 Brothers approve of.




I probably should have pursued it but i was too damn busy at the time.......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The 5 children would be an appropriate name. 


As for the original topic........ I've been to properties with up to 5 different national company's stickers on windows and appliances.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm Seeing a major decline in work orders here in lower NY for 5 Brothers.


----------

